# Southern AZ Haunters - wanna have get togethers?



## MorbidMariah

Well, I've been a member of 2 different Haunter's meeting groups for folks in Southern AZ. And sadly, both groups disbanded after only a short while. It's quite sad really, because I've met alot of awesome people in those groups, and now have little to no contact with them. I desperately need a social group to meet with once a month and have coffee, discuss projects, and maybe get together to make things. If you live in southern AZ and would also like to have some kind of socialization with your fellow AZ Haunters, drop me a message. Let's get something going.


----------

